# Back Home Again - RMX



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guys,


this is new piece I recently did experimenting with Family/Adventure style writing and orchestration. 

http://www.3peakaudio.com/ninorajacic/Back_Home_Again.mp3 (Back Home Again)


http://www.3peakaudio.com/ninorajacic/Back_Home_Again_Remix.mp3 (Back Home Again Remix)

I would like to hear some feedback mainly on orchestration and mock up, but all other points you might have are more than welcome. All comments are highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Stevie (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Back Home Again*

Hey Nino,

great piece, I really love it! Very JW-esque.
For my taste there could be a bit more room.
But that's just me maybe. 

Thanks for sharing!


Stevie


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Stevie,

Ive experimented with more room, but than I had problems with bass being bumpy at some places. Probably that can be solved with EQing, but it was beyond my skills


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Back Home Again*

Lovely piece!

Your use of WW is very refreshing, I love it!

At 1:07 it's a shame there's a bit of a let down in the programming, not convinced by the brass instrument playing the solo bit there and a few chords sounds organ-y, but it picks up very nicely at 1:18, so no big deal.

Congratulations!

Guy


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Back Home Again*

I must agree with Avatar man , although you mentioned it was problematic, but I thought it was a touch dry.


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey, Thanks Guy! 

Excuse my ignorance but I'm not sure what WW means? Couldn't find any match with things i used there 

Yeah I'm aware that trumpets are weak spot, but that's all I could do with Platinum. Maybe someone else would know to use it better? I'll look into that for sure, and try to program it better.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Back Home Again*

WW=woodwinds


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah 

*blush


----------



## lux (Feb 10, 2010)

this is nice and refreshing Nino, second half is expecially pleasant. 

I agree with previous comments. I would also personally change that prolongued fifth on cellos/bass at 0.19 to a tonic or keeping the third.

Keep posting your music
Luca


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 11, 2010)

This is remix, I tried to go with your advice and make it more wet, also tried to bring brass bit more to their real position. Would like to hear how does appeal now to you:

http://www.3peakaudio.com/ninorajacic/Back_Home_Again_Remix.mp3 (Back Home Again Remix)

Thanks


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 11, 2010)

Hm! Not sure if this rev is helping the way you'd want it. Between the 2 versions, regarding sound, I think I'd prefer the 1st even though it's a bit dry, in the 2nd you loose too much. Maybe you could add less rev, or another one?

The trumpet section in the middle, I hate to say it but I think you are going to need a lib with a better trump sound because it's a great piece with a magnificent ending but the only unrealistic passage and brings the piece down is that trumpet bit.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 11, 2010)

This is very nice.

Agreed it is too dry - and that's really evident in the string line that comes in at about :15 

Have you tried putting some verb on the entire peice as a whole?

Very well done composition-wise.

Cheers.


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 11, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Feb 12 said:


> The trumpet section in the middle, I hate to say it but I think you are going to need a lib with a better trump sound because it's a great piece with a magnificent ending but the only unrealistic passage and brings the piece down is that trumpet bit.



Definatelly! I'm so aware of that  I agree on reverb too, I'll continue experimenting on that part in the future. Thanks for listening Guy 



RiffWraith, in remixed version I've used master reverb, maybe too much as Guy pointed. Thanks for listening and compliments


----------



## Lex (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds good to me..
I prefer mix no.1

aLex


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Feb 12, 2010)

Good composition - some very clever elements. 

The stereo field is very narrow - and as others have said a bit too dry.


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

aLex I'm double minding now, since in second I like more mixing it self, as balance etc. But, next piece and we will see 

Rousseau, what do you mean by narrow. I would appreciate if you could elaborate that a bit?

Thanks


----------

